# impaction symptoms?



## ericskggs (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey everyone. Somewhat new to the forum and the tegu world. Just a quick question for anyone that can help. My Argentine black and white tegu is about 2 months old and everything seems great with her BUT.... I can't find anything to indicate she is pooping. She use to go openly and I cleaned it up every day. It has been almost two weeks since I have seen a single sign of any pooping at all. Is it possible she is burying it or is she impacted? I keep reading different things on signs of impactions. If it helps to answer anything she eats like crazy and easily puts down 5 or 6 pinkie mice every couple days and eats large amounts of other variety foods between with no problem at all?


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello! You can easily check to see if she's burying it - though that isn't likely. Check her substrate. You could try feeding her some cod liver oil to loosen things up internally. Maybe some higher fiber foods as well...


----------



## ericskggs (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok thanks for the help. I'm going to spend some time with her tomorrow and see what I can find. Any suggestions on what to feed her? I have been giving her beef liver chicken liver fish and mixed fruit and vegetables. I give her pinkie mice and rats about every three or four days


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2014)

Butternut squash should get things moving along nicely


----------



## ericskggs (Aug 16, 2014)

We got poo!! I woke up this morning to find two big piles in the middle of her enclosure. All seems well


----------



## ericskggs (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok I woke up and had two fresh, big piles of poo in Athena's enclosure after two weeks of nothing at all. Needless to say I never imagined in my life I would be excited about poop of any kind. But after two weeks of nothing and a monstrous appetite I was extremely relieved. Well I went out to run a couple errands and I come back home to clean her enclosure and could not find anything. What the Heck is happening to her waste?


----------

